# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  ask for genuine microsoft software????

## quanglong87

bữa trước đứa bạn ko để ý click vào cái gì đó mà bây giờ ở góc dưới phải của màn hình có cái chương trình gì mà có chữ "ask for genuine microsoft software". em ko bít làm sao mà xóa nó dc.hình nền chỉ có 1 màu đen,mình mà cài nền khác thì khi khởi đọng lại máy thì vẫn cứ đen như cũ..ai giúp em với:bawling:

----------


## shopnmm

bạn ơi bạn cùng cảnh ngộ với mình rồi !! hu hu máy mình cũng vừa mới bị như trường hợp trên !! các bác ơi giúp em với !!! gấp gấp !! helppppp meeeeeeee [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## anhngoctmy

các bác ơi giúp em với nào !! hu hu hu hu hu hu hu bây giờ màn hình cứ lâu lâu là nhảy wa màu đen thui thùi lùi !! mà ko sao xóa được ??????

----------


## phimbovn

trường hợp của các bạn là do phần mềm check bản quyền của window mà trong một lần update bạn đã "vô tình" tải nó về. chuwowng

----------


## mantrangchu

> bữa trước đứa bạn ko để ý click vào cái gì đó mà bây giờ ở góc dưới phải của màn hình có cái chương trình gì mà có chữ "ask for genuine microsoft software". em ko bít làm sao mà xóa nó dc.hình nền chỉ có 1 màu đen,mình mà cài nền khác thì khi khởi đọng lại máy thì vẫn cứ đen như cũ..ai giúp em với:bawling:


,ngoài việc bản nguyền,bạn tắt chế độ tự động update win đi thử coi (chuột phải my computer\properties\chọn thẻ automatic update chọn offf ==> ok)

----------


## hoanganh2

mình cũng đã từng gặp trường hợp như các bạn nhưng không sao cả. hãy bình tĩnh và làm theo các hướng dẫn sau:
đầu tiên vào start , run, gõ regedit, tìm đến khóa :
hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windowsnt\cu  rrent version\wpaevents
trong khung bên phải màn hình, bạn hãy click chuột phải vào oobetimer, rồi click vào modify.
bây giờ hãy thay đổi một khóa bất kì (ví dụ 71 thành 72 chẳng hạn).
đóng cửa sổ regestry lại. 
vào start , run , gõ dòng lệnh sau, để kiểm tra xem windowns đã sẵn sàng update chưa
%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a
nó sẽ đưa các bác đến cửa sổ active windows.
một bảng hiện ra, hỏi bạn tùm lum thứ. bạn hãy làm như sau
chọn vào ô “i want to telephone a customer service representative to activate windows”
nhấn nút next , nhấn change product key
hãy nhập key này vào
dhxq2-wrgcd-wgyjy-hhydh-kkx9b
chọn nút update. nó sẽ lại đưa chúng ta về cửa sổ active, đừng quan tâm, hãy đóng nó lại bằng cách nhấn vào remind me later
khởi động lại windows là đã xong công việc rồi đó
bạn hãy kiểm tra lại sau khi restart bằng cách gõ lại dòng lệnh sau trong run command
%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a
cửa sổ active sẽ lại hiện ra nhưng ko phải là bắt chúng ta active mà là báo cho ta biết windows is activated.

----------


## phimvznet

> ,ngoài việc bản nguyền,bạn tắt chế độ tự động update win đi thử coi (chuột phải my computer\properties\chọn thẻ automatic update chọn offf ==> ok)


he he làm gì có chuyện đó. làm như vậy không bao giờ được

----------


## skyxd88

lần sau bạn dùng công cụ tìm kiếm của forum trước khi viết bài nhé, mình đã hướng dẫn trường hợp này rất nhiều rồi đấy.
_bạn có thể xem cách loại bỏ nó bằng cách này, mình đã làm và thành công 100% 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showpost.php?p=33151&postcount=3_

----------


## blogseotukhoa

> he he làm gì có chuyện đó. làm như vậy không bao giờ được


ô vậy à .mình nói thử coi thôi mà .nếu không được thì làm theo cách của bạn có sau đâu nè.

----------


## dungthinh225

> bữa trước đứa bạn ko để ý click vào cái gì đó mà bây giờ ở góc dưới phải của màn hình có cái chương trình gì mà có chữ "ask for genuine microsoft software". em ko bít làm sao mà xóa nó dc.hình nền chỉ có 1 màu đen,mình mà cài nền khác thì khi khởi đọng lại máy thì vẫn cứ đen như cũ..ai giúp em với:bawling:


bạn đang dùng win ko có bản quyền nên bị chương trình cảnh báo của microsoft hiện lên thôi chứ ko phải máy bạn có vấn đề đâu.bạn thử làm cách mọi người hướng dẫn như trên nếu ko đc thì mình hương dẫn cách khác cho(dài dòng lắm lỡ bạn làm xong rồi mất công post_

----------


## cameraquansat

> mình cũng đã từng gặp trường hợp như các bạn nhưng không sao cả. hãy bình tĩnh và làm theo các hướng dẫn sau:
> đầu tiên vào start , run, gõ regedit, tìm đến khóa :
> hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windowsnt\cu  rrent version\wpaevents
> trong khung bên phải màn hình, bạn hãy click chuột phải vào oobetimer, rồi click vào modify.
> bây giờ hãy thay đổi một khóa bất kì (ví dụ 71 thành 72 chẳng hạn).
> đóng cửa sổ regestry lại. 
> vào start , run , gõ dòng lệnh sau, để kiểm tra xem windowns đã sẵn sàng update chưa
> %systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a
> nó sẽ đưa các bác đến cửa sổ active windows.
> ...


làm theo cách của bạn thì mình gõ regedit rùi mà nó hiện cảnh baod bạn ko thể sử dụng chức năng này!!nhân tiện hỏi lun các pác ơi giải nén là sao? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] và làm sao để giải nén như pác admin nói :bawling:

----------


## manhvlance

> làm theo cách của bạn thì mình gõ regedit rùi mà nó hiện cảnh baod bạn ko thể sử dụng chức năng này!!nhân tiện hỏi lun các pác ơi giải nén là sao? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] và làm sao để giải nén như pác admin nói :bawling:


bạn kích vô download về .rồi kích chuột phải chọn extract here sau đó bạn kích vô file như admin hướng dẫn thôi

----------


## bdstruongton

nếu không làm được như cách trên mà máy của bạn lại gặp phải nhiều lỗi lằng nhằng thì hãy cài lại window và nhập mã cài ở trên vào. window lậu của bạn sẽ biến thành window bản quyền hẳn hoi.

----------


## sownlee

trường hợp của bạn nhok_vic không vào được registry là do nó đã bị ai đó vô hiệu hóa. hãy cài lại window và nhập mã cài: dhxq2-wrgcd-wgyjy-hhydh-kkx9b

----------


## duannd

nếu bạn có đĩa win thì trong mục crack bạn tìm mấy flie là installer.bat nhấp đúp vào là đc, xong rồi restart lại là ok. cái này mỡi lầm mà up genuine là bị hà. ko cần phải cài lại win đâu. nếu ko có đỉa win thì bạn làm giống computer cũng đc. chúc bạn thành công

----------


## giasuvietmy

*cuu minh voi*

minh khong biet sao nua.hom nay mo may len tu nhien man hinh no den si si.ogoc duoi phia ben phai no ghi la ask for genuine microsoft software /hom qua co cai chuong trinh gi o may co le minh da update no roi./bay gio cu bat may len la no den ko nhan duoc cai gi ca.minh da doc may bai truoc ve van de nay roi , nhung minh khong the star gi duoc het ca.chi co cai trang web no hien len moi khi bat may. giup minh voi.minh rat lo lang.cam on cac ban nhieu[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## moonbe

> minh khong biet sao nua.hom nay mo may len tu nhien man hinh no den si si.ogoc duoi phia ben phai no ghi la ask for genuine microsoft software /hom qua co cai chuong trinh gi o may co le minh da update no roi./bay gio cu bat may len la no den ko nhan duoc cai gi ca.minh da doc may bai truoc ve van de nay roi , nhung minh khong the star gi duoc het ca.chi co cai trang web no hien len moi khi bat may. giup minh voi.minh rat lo lang.cam on cac ban nhieu[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


àh cái trang đó là nó yêu cầu bạn xác nhận về bản quyền ấy mà, bạn cứ làm theo mấy cách mà các bạn đã nêu trên là ok ak

----------


## phamthaovnn

minh` tung` lam` cai' nay` rui`, lam` xong thi` ko con` bi nua~ nhung khi dung phan mem kiem tra lai thi no bao van chua duoc

----------


## tungvu

theo em cứ cái lại win cho xong. em cung đã từng bị trường hợp như vậy và phải cài lại từ đầu. [phải chú ý rút giây mạng ra trước khi cài, sau dó tắt hết chức năng automatic update và các chức năng online khác của microsoft để tránh tình trạng tái phát]

----------


## bdstruongton

mình làm giống như bạn zay . sao ma xoá ko duc nó vẫn con:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:
:realmad::realmad::realmad:

----------


## nongdanseo

em lam oi van ko dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
dup am vui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------

